# Accessories Advice Needed



## ray5 (Oct 3, 2015)

HI,
1) I need a pouch to carry my Lee Filters. Standing in cold water in Zion and fiddling with the bag to get and change filters was not fun! I received the Lee pouch today, though it looks functional, I am not too impressed by it. Any other suggestions?
2) I also want a monopod. Never used one before. Preferably carbon fiber. I have a RRS Tripod and Head and very happy with it so RRS is an obvious choice but they are very expensive. I believe the head is different from a tripod head? 
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2015)

I have the Lowepro S&F Filter Pouch 100, works well for my Lee kit. 

Typically a tilt head is best for a monopod, you only need one axis – pitch (generally you have a collar for roll and you spin the monopod on its foot for yaw). If you plan to use it with non-collared lenses, you'll need a model where the clamp orientation can be rotated 90° (like the RRS MH-02 which I have, vs. the MH-01 which is fixed). 

What gear will you need to support? I had a Manfrotto 694 CF monopod and a Manfrotto 234 head, worked great for a gripped body and 100-400, I only switched to RRS stick and head after getting the 600/4 II. For the 234, I'd recommend against the 234RC which has an integrated RC2 clamp (not a great system and not Arca-Swiss). The 234 was discontinued, but is still available on Amazon from 3rd party sellers, you'd then add a Arca clamp (RRS, Wimberley C-12, etc).


----------



## ray5 (Oct 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the Lowepro S&F Filter Pouch 100, works well for my Lee kit.
> 
> Typically a tilt head is best for a monopod, you only need one axis – pitch (generally you have a collar for roll and you spin the monopod on its foot for yaw). If you plan to use it with non-collared lenses, you'll need a model where the clamp orientation can be rotated 90° (like the RRS MH-02 which I have, vs. the MH-01 which is fixed).
> 
> What gear will you need to support? I had a Manfrotto 694 CF monopod and a Manfrotto 234 head, worked great for a gripped body and 100-400, I only switched to RRS stick and head after getting the 600/4 II. For the 234, I'd recommend against the 234RC which has an integrated RC2 clamp (not a great system and not Arca-Swiss). The 234 was discontinued, but is still available on Amazon from 3rd party sellers, you'd then add a Arca clamp (RRS, Wimberley C-12, etc).


Thanks. For the moment my heaviest lens is the 70-200 F2.8L II but learning from my tripod experience I want to buy only once rather than upgrade later. At some point I intend to get either the 200-400 or the 300 F2.8L. But do think I'll want the flexibility to use with both collared and non collared lenses.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Ray,
no help here on a filter pouch, but I have been in your situation on the monopod. I started out with a flimsy Canon 500 monopod with a 234 head on it, and it did fine with a gripped 60D and 70-200 f2.8. Now for the bigger glass, I upgraded my monopod to a used Manfrotto 681B with a Kirk MPA-2 head. 

I agree with Nero that you would only one a single axis tilt on a monopod and if you don't want tilt, you can always lock the head in place. The Kirk has performed as expected for me - no issues. Of course, RRS makes fantastic equipment too based upon what I've heard.


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 1, 2015)

For a 4 x 6 filter case, I highly recommend the MindShift Filter Hive as it is two pouches in one:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1026987&gclid=CJbZvsXH78gCFVQYHwodFWAFSg&is=REG&m=Y&A=details&Q=


----------



## ray5 (Nov 2, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Hi Ray,
> no help here on a filter pouch, but I have been in your situation on the monopod. I started out with a flimsy Canon 500 monopod with a 234 head on it, and it did fine with a gripped 60D and 70-200 f2.8. Now for the bigger glass, I upgraded my monopod to a used Manfrotto 681B with a Kirk MPA-2 head.
> 
> I agree with Nero that you would only one a single axis tilt on a monopod and if you don't want tilt, you can always lock the head in place. The Kirk has performed as expected for me - no issues. Of course, RRS makes fantastic equipment too based upon what I've heard.


Thanks. I am likely going to get the RRS. It's expensive and I don't need it too often, but when you do you do...


----------



## ray5 (Nov 2, 2015)

Vivid Color said:


> For a 4 x 6 filter case, I highly recommend the MindShift Filter Hive as it is two pouches in one:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1026987&gclid=CJbZvsXH78gCFVQYHwodFWAFSg&is=REG&m=Y&A=details&Q=


Will take a look. Thx


----------

